# What kind of air do i need?



## nastad (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey all, need some help here...  I am planning on building a custom rig, but not sure what kind of air system i need or where to put it.  I am basically making a stealth cabinet/closet to be put next to a window and blend in with my other furniture.   At the moment my basic deisgn is something like this:

Aprox 4ft wide, 4 feet long. 6ft tall.
     |-----2ft-----|-----2ft----|
1ft |Clones (CFL?)|    CFL?      |
     |-------------|   Veg Area |
1ft |Storage        |   2x2        |
     |-------------|-----------|
     |                                   |
     |       4x4                        |
     |      Flower area.             |
4ft |      400watt HID              |
     |                                    |
     |-------------4ft----------|

Basically the box will be approx. 4ft x 4ft x 6ft.  depth i am not too sure about.  I am thinkging around 3ft deep....

Clone Area: (approx 1x1) (perma 20/4)
   - I am planning on putting some sort of cfl, unsure which exact one yet.  Probably going to go with some sort of 130watt? "cool" for the bluish color of 14,000k...

Veg Area: (approx 2x2) (perma 18/6)
   - Puttting the same thing as for the clones in here, again not sure which.  Probably get two of them and put them on some wooden board to raise everyday... keep them within inches...

Flower Area: (approx 4x4) (perma 12/12)
   - For flowering I have my HID...  Probably gonna get that 430watt bulb that has a lil blue in it... forgetting the name of it right now.

-The whole thing will be covered in mylar
-Storage area for nuts and whatever other random stuff
-For exhaust I can lead it right out the window... will hook up a scrubber?  once i do the diy to eliminate the oodor...

--- Now for the questions/opinions ---

-What kind of fans and where should i put them?  Can i get away with computer fans (which ones?) or do i need to go bigger?

-What kind of hydro works best?  at the moment i have a mega garden farm thang but i am thinking i need something a little bigger?  do the diy rubbermaid rigs or which setups do u think work best at which stage?

-can my 400watt handle a 4x4 flowering area? (it is the enclosed all included kind box shape) with glass over the bulb...

-Is there a point/big gain to supplement my hid in flower area with some cfl's?

-What is the smallest type of air tubes I can use for this rig?  trying to make it semi-stealth...


went thru 5 plants in a simple closet setup but 4 turned male.  Trying to make a rig i can keep going so as to eventually get a flower full of females and have plenty of reserves left over for soon as those are done...

Thanks for all the feedback...


----------



## Rock420 (Oct 29, 2009)

Sup Bro?

I'm a noob at this but have been researching this stuff for a while.  That 400w is not nearly enough light.  Son Agro is the light you're talking about. I think.  It still gives out crazy light for a 400watter but I think it gives out 56k lumans.  In your 16'sq that's 80k lumans at 5k a sq.

You supplying your box with fresh air?  Or co2?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm not sure what you are planning when you say that you are going to build a stealth cabinet that will blend in with your other furniture.  Where exactly are you planning on putting your cabinet?

I would combine the clone and veg space.  There is really no reason for them to be separate.  Store your supplies somewhere else and use this space for plants.  Run the lights 24/7.  Check into T5 fluoros for cloning and vegging.

A 400W is only good for about 9 sq ft.  You want to have at least 5000 lumens per sq ft for flowering.  Computer fans will not work.  You are going to need something more.  Check out Can, Eclipse, or Vortex fans.

Look at DWC in individual 5 gal buckets.  You can use 1/4" air lines.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 29, 2009)

> the box will be approx. 4ft x 4ft x 6ft. depth i am not too sure about. I am thinkging around 3ft deep....



this here sort of threw me off :confused2:?


----------



## margalicious (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. I'm planning to plant this but the problem is I don't know where. This is very useful for me.


----------

